# hornady sst



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

anybody try relaoding the new sst from hornady?just wondering if they are like a scirrocco or how good these bullets are?


----------



## DANK (Dec 12, 2001)

YES, I USED 180gr SST IN MY .308 THIS YEAR .I SHOT A BUCK AT 75yds ,through the front part of the front shoulders,complete pass through,exit hole about the size of a quater.First I thought wow these things are suppose to blow big holes,(from what i heard about ballistic tips).But when i was cutting the deer up,i cut the front shoulders off,there was a hole you could almost stick,your fist in,right where it counts, inside.This is the first time i have reloaded my own rifle shells,but i have always used hornady factory loads 150gr interlock,and they have never failed me.The sst shoot well for me ,and did i mention knockdown power,after the recoil of the shot the buck laid still in his tracks.The load Im using is 43gr of 2520 accurate powder 2.800 col.,cci br2 primer,180gr sst,frontier or win. brass trimmed to 2.005,at about 2460 fps.I also loaded 150gr sst with 46gr of 2520,every thing else the same,but 2680 fps,they shoot well also but i havent shot any thing with them yet.


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

Hey Dank, if you want to pick the speed up in that .308 of yours try some WW 748, your pressures will stay down and with a 150gr bullet you can touch 3000fps, and what I like about that powder is you will be filling the case.. Killed a ton of deer with that caliber, but to tell you the truth never liked it much, seems like unless I broke there neck or Back the buggers would run 100 yards,, Now f you want a "Put there dick in the dirt" whitetail round give the .25-06 a shot..


----------



## DANK (Dec 12, 2001)

yoda,thanks for the info on the ww 748,I shoot a 742 auto I bought new back in 1978,I really dont want to over do it with my loads,Ive shot lots of bucks with my pride and joy and Id hate to damage it.Ive always shot 150gr and seemed to have the deer run like you said , thats why i tried the 180gr for more knockdown power.My average shot is about 55yds. I may try to up my loads alittle bit.The 2520 is ball powder,what about ww748?Also what kind of loads do you shoot in the 25-06?Isnt it more of a long range gun?Thanks ,see ya.


----------



## yoda (Jan 26, 2000)

WW 748 is a ball powder also, the charge I run in my gun, a Interarms Mark X, Bolt action is 50gr of WW 748, ( I DO NOT recommond this load to anybody, it is a safe load in my gun) pushing a 150gr Sierra ProHunter bullet.. this load comes out of "Lymans Reloading Handbook, 46th Edition" I worked with the .308 for years, looking for a bullet that would do what I wanted, here's a partical list of bullets used, 125gr Nosler Ballistic tip, 130gr Speer Hp, 150gr Sierra MatchKing BTHP,150gr Nosler Partition, and the 150gr Sierra ProHunter.. All the bullets mentioned kill deer, and on broad side shots complete pentration was ubtained with all, But when you pinched the trigger off they'd run, like you missed Don't get me wrong, the 308 is a deer killin machine, It just won't do it like I like..
Out of all the Calibers I've used or seen used (308,30-06,243,270,7mm Mag) the 25-06 is what dreams are made of in my book, pinch the trigger on a deer that weights less than 200lbs live, and 99.9% of the time he go's down on his nose, and this is shot through the ribs, broad side. One thing to remember about the .25, if most of your shots are inside 100yds, you need to use a "Premium" bullet, I shoot a 100gr Nosler Partition.. Impact Velocities inside 100 yards with this cartridge are HORENDOUS, and your run of the mill big game bullets WILL fail. 
The load I'm useing in the 25-06 is 55gr of IMR 4831 behind a 100gr Nosler Partition( Again this load is same in MY gun, and I don't recommond it to anyone) ... Good hunting Yoda


----------

